# Hey Guys Created A Sheet With E-Juices In SA And Where To Find Them



## Hero (23/6/15)

This is one of my biggest issues is that i see some juice on a site and when the next month comes i forget the flavor or the website i saw it from so i created a simple excel sheet with all the E-juices i could find so far Sheet includes Brand , Name , Bottle Size, Flavor Profile ,Price And Website you can get it from and the sheet is ever growing.

If you guys would like me to update and publish my Sheet Monthly Please let me know and leave a comment

Here Is V3 Of Hero's Sheet Added Nic Strengths And Missing Products

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 8 | Funny 1 | Thanks 5 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Redeemer (23/6/15)

Howzit Bro.

I would so be on board for this! Buying a Juice based on its name never works, as they NEVER have the actual flavour on the label. This would help sort out ALOT of confusion. Good on you for the initiative!


----------



## Hero (23/6/15)

I usually get so lost to what juice i have seen and where i saw it so i started making the list and thought it might be helpful to other as well . Enjoy !!! And Vape On


----------



## Andre (23/6/15)

Most welcome to the forum.
Great work indeed. Would be helpful if the offered nic strengths and the PG/VG percentages are shown as well.


----------



## Hero (23/6/15)

I Would Keep that in mind for my next Sheet . Just one Issue is allot of the Juices don't show the PG/VG Ratios most of the time but the nic strengths is atleast easily accessible but most of the Juices I have on my list contain 3mg/6mg/12mg nic .

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## MunG (23/6/15)

This is great to have something like this here. It will definitely make finding what you want or to try out much easier !


----------



## Genosmate (23/6/15)

Hero said:


> This is one of my biggest issues is that i see some juice on a site and when the next month comes i forget the flavor or the website i saw it from so i created a simple excel sheet with all the E-juices i could find so far Sheet includes Brand , Name , Bottle Size, Flavor Profile ,Price And Website you can get it from and the sheet is ever growing.
> 
> If you guys would like me to update and publish my Sheet Monthly Please let me know and leave a comment


Great idea,a good reference point and even better if you can update monthly.


----------



## Hero (23/6/15)

Will try my best keeping it updated each month if not i will update it as soon as vendors get new stock or new juices other wise i think it should not change that much month to month

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Oupa (23/6/15)

Great initiative @Hero ! Pity we are not on it though

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Hero (23/6/15)

Haha Sorry @Oupa Will have you guys in in the next Update. Created the list last night their still a lot of vendors missing. Love Your VM Peach Tea Juice . But hope this list atleast help fellow vapers to see what they wont and what is available in our county as well as the local juice think i should make a separate sheet in that excel file with all the locally made juices and their details

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (23/6/15)

Just a thought 
maybe get them to send their lists to you and u just compile it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Oupa (23/6/15)

Lol... just teasing a bit. All good. Good job on putting this together!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MunG (23/6/15)

Yes, why is Vapour Mountain not on there.....

Ha ha, I agree @Willyza I think that is an awesome Idea, while they are having there morning vape at the shop and
coffee there is no excuse, no more analogue's fault for going outside. 

I have actually been hoping for something like this for a while also considered to make a Excel with this info since it
will make my life easier and for the guys at my work to choose what they want since we are all fairly new.

P.S. I converted them all !!!!! 

We should all try contribute here and keep this list active or live document for anyone to see
if its at all possible and wont break rules in regards to vendors.

A google documents link will work nicely

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hero (23/6/15)

I have created a new excel document with a separate sheet for each vendor I could get to. Hope the next updated one is a bit better but I literal created it last night and going from site to site getting the data was a but time consuming so I couldn't get to all the vendors but like I said in the top of the post this sheet will grow. But ill get my new updated sheet up to Google documents

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hero (23/6/15)

Here is my first update on the sheet hope you guys like!!!!!!!!!!
Made the layout look a bit nicer and added VapourMountain To the list please guys let me know who i am still missing.
The more we can add the more vendors will be seen and the meer vendors are known the bigger we can get the vape comunity to grow ViVa La Vapers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (23/6/15)

Hero said:


> Here is my first update on the sheet hope you guys like!!!!!!!!!!
> Made the layout look a bit nicer and added VapourMountain To the list please guys let me know who i am still missing.
> The more we can add the more vendors will be seen and the meer vendors are known the bigger we can get the vape comunity to grow ViVa La Vapers.



Hi @Hero
Welcome to Ecigssa
I appreciate your energy and enthusiasm - please would you introduce yourself at the following thread:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/page-246#post-236903


----------



## free3dom (23/6/15)

Nice job @Hero 

Now I have one request...please add SkyBlue Ambrosia, and describe it on one line


----------



## Stoefnick (23/6/15)

Hero said:


> Here is my first update on the sheet hope you guys like!!!!!!!!!!
> Made the layout look a bit nicer and added VapourMountain To the list please guys let me know who i am still missing.
> The more we can add the more vendors will be seen and the meer vendors are known the bigger we can get the vape comunity to grow ViVa La Vapers.




@Hero Great Sheet man!! 

Quick one did you maybe consider to make this a editable google spreadsheet where you don't have to do all of the hard work but vendors(If they wanted to) and users could go and update / add Juices to the sheet and also give their opinion about it perhaps. It would just need some rules so that its not a massive chaotic spread sheet?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Delaray69 (23/6/15)

Thanks for this sheet @Hero

Its very helpful for me lol.

going out on a limb here... but would it be possible to have like a live stock control on this sheet from vendors? (i know its alot to ask... but will save me(all vapours) alot of time going through alot of website to see who has stock).

Sorry not trying to cause any trouble... lol

Thanks once again.


----------



## Hero (23/6/15)

Stoefnick said:


> @Hero Great Sheet man!!
> 
> Quick one did you maybe consider to make this a editable google spreadsheet where you don't have to do all of the hard work but vendors(If they wanted to) and users could go and update / add Juices to the sheet and also give their opinion about it perhaps. It would just need some rules so that its not a massive chaotic spread sheet?



Yes i have actully started the Google Doc but before i publish it i would like to talk to a few vendors regauring rules to the sheet to what information is allowed and what is not just to keep Hero's sheet from getting banned and so forth. Just trying to help fellow vapers one small leap at a time . LOL Glad you Guys like Hero's Sheet Hope it helps you as much as it is helping me .

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Hero (23/6/15)

Delaray69 said:


> Thanks for this sheet @Hero
> 
> Its very helpful for me lol.
> 
> ...


Hi @Delaray69 it would be possible once I have the Google doc up and going but for that we'll need vendors them selves updating the sheet and getting that setup is a bit out of my league but it is a good idea thou

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Delaray69 (23/6/15)

Would be cool if the vendors would agree to do that.

Thanks alot for the sheet.


----------



## Hero (24/6/15)

Here is My v3 of Heros Sheet Added Nic Strengths and a Couple more juices . Enjoy !!!!!!!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 3


----------



## moonunit (3/7/15)

Just had a look at the list, makes life much easier than browsing with 5 tabs open and trying to remember juice names and their flavour profiles. Keep it up!


----------



## Willyza (3/7/15)

Looking Good @Hero


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (3/7/15)

@Hero looking good however there is a lot of juices missing from my line and I am the main vendor of VooDoo Vapour. However this is most useful. Keep up the good work.


----------



## MunG (24/7/15)

Hey Guys !

Nice work so far, maybe this can help out ?



This should give access to this sheet and maybe vendors can update it as we go ?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MunG (24/7/15)

Wow !

This Forum supports this, can be use full maybe ?

any moderator just please check if its okay.
It was supposed to just be a shareable link 

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------

